# Favorite crankset for Rohloff



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

What are some of your favorite cranksets and the bottom brackets to go with your Rohloff? Is it crucial to have the chainline of 54mm? Do the cranks such as White Industry utilizing JIS taper allow choosing a bottom bracket to ensure the best chainline to 54mm? Thanks.


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

I use a SLX crankset (FC-M665), just the 36 th ring and a 1mm spacer, gives me a good chainline on my MCR9.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I can highly recommend Phil. You'll have a mm or two of adjustment and they are very good. I set up 54mm and the c/l looks perfect. I've also been very happy with my Middleburns.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I've found that a Ritchey WCS compact road crank mated to a Shimano XTR 116mm octalink BB works great with my Rohloff-equipped 29er. Details and pictures are here. Yes, using a square taper bottom bracket will allow you to dial-in your chainline precisely. It has been my experience across multiple single speed setups and with the Rohloff-equipped bike that if it's _really_ straight by eye when sighting down the chain from the back of the bike, it's good to go. By calculation, I'm quite sure I'm running my crank chainring at around 51 to 52 mm from center on the Rohloff-equipped bike and it works well -- looks straight, doesn't bind, doesn't get thrown, doesn't make noise.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

ditto to most of what has been said. I don't have major preference for cranks, but Phil BB's are great with a lot of options for chainline and spindle widths. I've also gone back to square taper for reliability and versitility.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Race Face Atlas FR - they have about 6mm of chainline adjustment with the white spacers.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

sevencyclist said:


> What are some of your favorite cranksets and the bottom brackets to go with your Rohloff? Is it crucial to have the chainline of 54mm? Do the cranks such as White Industry utilizing JIS taper allow choosing a bottom bracket to ensure the best chainline to 54mm? Thanks.


I use White Industries Eno cranks with a Phil Wood BB, can't recall exact width, maybe 126mm but I do know the folks at Phil emailed me back within a few hours when I asked what width would give me the right chainline. Have had zero issues with cranks loosening etc like you hear about with some square taper setups.


----------



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

mbeardsl said:


> I use White Industries Eno cranks with a Phil Wood BB, can't recall exact width, maybe 126mm but I do know the folks at Phil emailed me back within a few hours when I asked what width would give me the right chainline. Have had zero issues with cranks loosening etc like you hear about with some square taper setups.


Thanks. What size chain are you using? 1/8 or 3/32? I am also considering the White Industry bashguard ring.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

3/32" with an HBC spiderless chainring. I don't see much reason for 1/8" chains - just more weight for no more strength from what I understand (could be WAY off) as chains are strongest in an SS setup as the pins are what make it strong. Which is why you see more broken chains with derailleur setups - the angle of the chainline over time causes the side plates to pop off the pins. I've only ever broken one chain in 6+ yrs of riding - test riding a bike with gears - never while riding SS and I'm a big guy at 240lbs including gear. YMMV

I don't run a bashring as the HBC ring is super stout. Whatever I'd have to do bend that would probably leave me hurt beyond repair and a bashring wouldn't save me. Again, just more weight, and it also forces me to really try my best at getting up and over the obstacle cleanly - which doesn't always happen.


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

Middleburn with the 121mm SKF bottom bracket. This is a perfect 54 mm chainline with the ring in the center position allowing for a bash ring in the outer.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been using octalink V1 (not V2) cranksets. Settled on the octalink for ease of mounting/removal for a travel bike. Started off with XTR but didn't like the 'looks' so switched to Dura-Ace. But the Dura-Ace BCD of 130 results in minimal clearance between the chainring mounting bolts & chainstay. At least on my bike which was designed with wider tires in mind. Should've known better when I bought a used octalink version of the SRM power meter in starndard size (130 BCD) recently so I'm now looking for a compact (110 BCD) replacement. Oh, & another reason, I'm switching is because 130 BCD only allows a minimum of a 39T chainring & I want to use a 38T. FWIW, my Rohloff is currently set up with 39T front & 16T rear.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I grab whatever square taper BB and cheap Shimano MTB crankset I can get my hands on. All up I'm usually spending $50-$70. Strip the rings off and use a Thorn 38T chainring. I've never had issues with setting up the correct chainline.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

brettsportler said:


> I use a SLX crankset (FC-M665), just the 36 th ring and a 1mm spacer, gives me a good chainline on my MCR9.


+1. You can use the middle chainring position and keep the stock bashguard.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have my old RaceFace Next with a RF Ti BB , square , for as long as it got on the market.
Is it 10-15 years , I don't remember ..... 



Planning on changing my frame this years , I'll probably go for a Hollowgram.


----------



## greg w (Oct 27, 2008)

Suntour XC Pro .. With the grease guard bottom bracket._chainring on outside position_. Thats my favorite..

Im also using a raceface duece .. outside position..a bit lighter.. dont forget the locktite on that "jesus nut"..


----------



## Moneo (Dec 28, 2010)

I use a Shimano Saint crankset (M815-1), just the 40 th ring and a 1mm spacer, gives me a good chainline on my RB CRX .


----------



## Ginz (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm using Sugino XD crankarms with a Phil Wood 113mm BB. I have the BB offset to the right by a few mm's which gives me a perfect 54mm chainline on the outer ring.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Sometimes said:


> Oh, & another reason, I'm switching is because 130 BCD only allows a minimum of a 39T chainring & I want to use a 38T.


TA offer a 38T 130 BCD inner ring (and a double to triple converter ring) and Suntour Superbe Pro rings also came in 38T. There may be others also, so no reason to switch cranks - not that I'd do it for a difference of 1T anyway. :nono:


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Shimano SLX tripple. Use outer ring.


----------

